# Die Erste Wasserkühlung



## Showtek192 (30. Mai 2016)

Hallo Leute,

Ich wollte mir nun auch mal meine erste Wasserkühlung zulegen.
Zu meinem Bestehenden System 

Case:  Coolermaste Haf 932 
 MB: Gigabyte 990FXA - UD3
CPU: AMD FX-8350
Graka: Sapphire R9 390 Nitro
NT: Be Quiet irgendwas mit 450 Watt Gold

Ich hatte mich schon mal länger mit dem Thema Wasserkühlung auseinander gesetzt und mich auch damit beschäftigt.
Habe mir hier schon mal ein paar Sachen rausgesucht und wollte nun wissen ob ich das so bestellen kann,
oder ob ihr noch irgendwelche verbessrungsvorschläge habt.

Hier noch mal die liste auf Geizhalz von dem Schlauch wollte ich mir 2 mtr bestellen.

WaKü Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

und da ich die Anschlüsse auf Geizhals nicht gefunden habe hier noch mal der Link dazu von Caseking 

Anschluss 1/4 Zoll auf 13/10mm - black nickel

Danke schon mal im vorraus.


----------



## Krfx (30. Mai 2016)

Coolermaster Seidon v2

Oder

Corsair h45i


----------



## Showtek192 (30. Mai 2016)

Danke dir Krfx für deine schnelle antwort aber ich wollte 
mir so ein ding mal selber zusammen bauen und nicht so ein fertiges kit kaufen 
mal ganz davon abgesehen das ich von diesen dingern nix halte
außerdem wollte ich bei zeiten wenn mein Geldbeutel dies zulässt auch noch meine Graka mit in das System einbinden


----------



## ForrestGump (30. Mai 2016)

Willste deine CPU auch übertackten ??
Die WaKü kannste so lassen, nimm aber besser den CPU-Block !!  Aquacomputer cuplex kryos XT fur Sockel AM3(+)/AM2(+)/FM2(+)/FM1, G1/4 | CPU - Wasserkuhler | CPU - Kuhler | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Solltest du deine Graka mit ins SYS einbinden, wäre ein dickerer Radi auch besser !!


----------



## lefskij (30. Mai 2016)

Hallo Showtek192,

für die von Dir ausgewählte Pumpe benötigst Du noch spezielle Adapter, um auf 1/4'' Gewinde zu kommen einmal für den Einlass:

Eheim 1046/48 Ein- und 1250 Auslassadapter auf G1/4" | Pumpenadapter | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Und einen für den Auslass:

Eheim 1046 Auslassadapter auf G1/4" | Pumpenadapter | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Außerdem fehlen noch drei Lüfter für den Radiator... Falls Du noch keine passenden hast, könnte ich Dir diese hier empfehlen:

Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL2 ( 120x120x25mm ) | Axial Lufter | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Wenn Du später noch eine GPU mit in den Kreislauf einbinden und/oder den Prozessor übertakten möchtest (daher auch die Frage von ForrestGump - nehme ich an...), brauchst Du noch einen weiteren Radiator. Sonst wirst Du nicht genug Kühlleistung erreichen und/oder die Lautstärke wird drastisch zunehmen.

Desweiteren empfehle ich Dir einen Röhren-Ausgleichsbehälter von Aquacomputer, der besteht aus Borosilikatglas und ist somit haltbarer, leichter zu reinigen und wird auch nicht so schnell trüb, wie Plexiglas... kostet auch fast das gleiche:

Aquacomputer aqualis ECO 150 ml mit Nanobeschichtung, G1/4 | Rohrenbehalter | Ausgleichsbehalter | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Kaufe Dir auch unbedingt genügend Fittings (zwei je Komponente) und vielleicht auch ein paar drehbare dazu, wie z.B. diese hier:

13/10mm (10x1,5mm) Anschraubtulle 90deg drehbar G1/4 - gerandelt - silber vernickelt | Anschraubtullen | Anschlusse | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Viele Grüße


----------



## Showtek192 (31. Mai 2016)

Forrestgumb was ist den an dem cpu kühler 
Besser als an dem den ich ausgesucht hatte 

Und lefskij 
Danke für die Info ich denke dann werde ich den AGB austauschen 
Und das mit der pumpe wusste ich auch noch nicht das ich dafür sie 
Speziellen Verschraubungen brauchte 
Dann noch eine Sache warum soll ich diese Winkel Anschlüsse nehmen

Von den Lüftern her habe ich eig denke ich schon mal ausgesorgt ich habe hier noch welche von be quiet rumfliegen 
Ich glaube das waren die silent wings oder so


----------



## lefskij (31. Mai 2016)

Showtek192 schrieb:


> Forrestgumb was ist den an dem cpu kühler
> Besser als an dem den ich ausgesucht hatte



Der Kühler, den ForrestGump vorgeschlagen hat, ist komplett aus Metall gefertigt, die Bodenplatte ist sehr fein gefräst (bietet daher eine solide Düsenkühlung mit exzellenter Leistung) und Du bekommst sehr viel gutes Zubehör dazu, u.a. eine hochwertige Backplate mit Washern und ordentlichen Schrauben...
Falls Du die 'vorgespannte Bodenplatte' noch anders 'einstellen' möchtest - der Heatspreader des Prozessors kann uneben sein - liegt dem Kühler noch ein alternativer Dichtungsring bei. Den kannst Du einsetzen, um eine minimale Wölbung in der Kühlplatte zu erzeugen, dadurch liegt der Kühler vielleicht noch besser auf der CPU.
Ich benutze diesen Kühler in der i7-Variante und bin sehr zufrieden mit ihm. Er lässt sich auch einfach öffnen, um ihn gegebenenfalls zu reinigen.



Showtek192 schrieb:


> Dann noch eine Sache warum soll ich diese Winkel Anschlüsse nehmen
> 
> Von den Lüftern her habe ich eig denke ich schon mal ausgesorgt ich habe hier noch welche von be quiet rumfliegen
> Ich glaube das waren die silent wings oder so



Abgewinkelte Fittings sind sehr nützlich, wenn Du eine enge Biegung der Schläuche verhindern musst oder es mal wenig Platz um eine Komponente herum gibt. An den Radiatoren werden sie sicher gute Dienste leisten, denn deren Anschlüsse sind gelegentlich im rechten Winkel zum Schlauchverlauf angebracht.

Die be quiet-Lüfter von Dir kannst Du sicher verwenden und wenn die sich per PWM steuern lassen (also vier Pins haben), kannst Du sie temperaturgeregelt betreiben.


----------



## Showtek192 (31. Mai 2016)

also das mit cpu kühler das wusste ich jetzt dann ist ja gut das ich noch mal nachgefragt habe.
Ich denke dann werde ich mich da noch mal umendscheiden den erfahrungsberichte von leuten die sowas selber verbaut haben 
sind halt immer besser als einfach nur die Datenblätter. 

Ok das mit den winkeln macht nun auch Sinn dann werde ich das mal im kopf alles durchgehen und gucken wie viele ich dann brauche.

Und zu den lüftern ne die haben leider keinen 4 pin anschluss das heißst endwerder ich besorge mir neue oder ich nehme 
be quiet dinger und lass die die ganze zeit unter 100% laufen was glaube ich nicht sonderlich schlimm ist weil die sind echt extrem leise.

Ich danke euch wirklich schon mal für eure Hilfe


----------



## lefskij (31. Mai 2016)

Benutze ruhig Deine Lüfter, Du hast sie ja schließlich schon... Ich habe zusätzlich zur Wasserkühlung auch noch 5 Lüfter von be quite im Gehäuse verbaut, die laufen mit voller Drehzahl und das sanfte Rauschen ist nicht wirklich störend. Es sind auch Silent Wings mit 3-Pin Anschluß.



Showtek192 schrieb:


> Ich danke euch wirklich schon mal für eure Hilfe



Gern geschehen


----------

